# 3570k Delid - Pics!



## Mussels (Sep 7, 2017)

Disclaimer: I am not responsible for any damage you to to yourself, or your CPU copying this.

I had to clean blood off my CPU, so this CAN go wrong doing it my way.

My method is simple: Stick the blade in a corner (angled 'down' towards the CPU to get it in, intially) wiggle it til it cuts and rotate my way slowly around the CPU in a big circle. I find this a lot easier than cutting 'fresh' in every corner.
This took me around 5 minutes to do, some of it one handed due to bleeding.

1. Insert the blade on a slight angle, and gently wiggle it to cut. You dont want to use a lot of force, but some is required to get it in there, initially







2. Rotate your way around





3. BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD




(i choose not to show the damage to my finger, this aint a gore site)

4. Pop! Goes the weasel/IHS





5. I used the razor to clean up the excess rubber sealant stuff, and isopropyl alcohol to wipe down the die itself
I was not concerned with perfection here





6. Too much Conductonaut - i used this blob for both the die and the inside of the IHS





7. The 'ready to reassemble' shot - i added a small dot of superglue to two corners to prevent it shifting, and slapped it in the CPU socket right away to let the retention level hold it in place to dry.





The results: (Please check the "MAX" temps in realtemp, not the current ones!)

Before: 91C max





After: 72C max






So a 20C drop, with an old beaten up H80 AIO water cooler. The drop would be larger with a better cooler, or a higher overclock/more volts.


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 7, 2017)

Mussels said:


> Disclaimer: I am not responsible for any damage you to to yourself, or your CPU copying this.
> 
> I had to clean blood off my CPU, so this CAN go wrong doing it my way.
> 
> ...




Great results... brings back memories   I think you need to edit the title, its says 3550k


----------



## Mussels (Sep 7, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> Great results... brings back memories   I think you need to edit the title, its says 3550k



thanks, fixed. The joys of owning a CPU an hour before hacking it apart and posting about it


----------



## Kursah (Sep 7, 2017)

I did a similar process with squared off razor blades, I used a heat gun (read: wife's hair dryer) to heat the CPU before making any attempts to cut the glue. That helped make it way easier overall.

On Haswell chips you also have to be careful for a row of capacitors that Ivy Bridge's don't have, otherwise the process I did was strikingly similar on my personal rig and home server.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 7, 2017)

i totally should have thought to heat it up first, might have made it easier.

i'd done this before with my 3770k so i knew there was no caps to worry about, not sure i'd use this method on haswell


----------



## infrared (Sep 7, 2017)

Nice one Mussels, de-lidding is always good fun! 

I used the vice [no hammer] method on my 6700k, worked a treat. I've de-lidded cpu's with razor blades in the past and always felt like it was a bit sketch.. Luckily we've got a brand new vice with some nice fresh dentures so i just slotted it in so it's against the lip of the heatspreader one side, a soft piece of wood on the opposite side that the pcb is against, then just basically crank it until you hear a pop and the two halves are apart, took about 30 seconds!   I'm not sure I'd give this as general advice as you need a bit of finess and care in lining it up so you don't chip the pcb, but it's not hard, I'd recommend giving it a go if you ever buy a random cpu you want to delid again! Perhaps there would be less blood?


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 7, 2017)

Kursah said:


> On Haswell chips you also have to be careful for a row of capacitors that Ivy Bridge's don't have



I noticed that too on some de-lid pics, yikes!


----------



## peche (Sep 7, 2017)

Mussels said:


> i totally should have thought to heat it up first, might have made it easier.
> 
> i'd done this before with my 3770k so i knew there was no caps to worry about, not sure i'd use this method on haswell


you will have a bigger temp drop on i7's.... did this to my 3770 so long ago, wont regret!
i love delid!


----------



## Frick (Sep 8, 2017)

A few years back I tried this on a Conroe. It didn't work.

Because the IHS was soldered.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 8, 2017)

Mussels said:


> BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD



 A small tip I'd offer that I learned over many years being a contractor, if you need to handle a utility or razor blade barehanded for situations like this ,wrap electrical tape around the non-blade end(The notched end) where you grab it . it'll increase your grip and it will stop the back from jabbing into your skin as well. It makes it a hell of a lot easier to pick the razor blade back up off of a flat surface too


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 8, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> I noticed that too on some de-lid pics, yikes!


That's my excuse for using a vice similar to infrared.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 9, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> A small tip I'd offer that I learned over many years being a contractor, if you need to handle a utility or razor blade barehanded for situations like this ,wrap electrical tape around the non-blade end(The notched end) where you grab it . it'll increase your grip and it will stop the back from jabbing into your skin as well. It makes it a hell of a lot easier to pick the razor blade back up off of a flat surface too



that was the plan (and what i did last time) but i couldnt find it anywhere 

gunna get 4.4Ghz stable out of that PC, so it can sit there as a baby version of my main rig and be slightly inferior in every way


----------



## Toothless (Sep 9, 2017)

Intel requires blood for performance. I can vouch after my motherboard, fans, and heatsink all drew blood at one point trying to finish installation of my 4790k.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 9, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> A small tip I'd offer that I learned over many years being a contractor, if you need to handle a utility or razor blade barehanded for situations like this ,wrap electrical tape around the non-blade end(The notched end) where you grab it . it'll increase your grip and it will stop the back from jabbing into your skin as well. It makes it a hell of a lot easier to pick the razor blade back up off of a flat surface too



Visegrip pliers


----------



## Mussels (Sep 9, 2017)

Pro tip: dont put both fans on the H80 as intake, it doesnt work so well like that

(temps are a a tad lower now)


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 9, 2017)

I like the fact you can get Pro Tips from the members here 


Mussels said:


> Pro tip: dont put both fans on the H80 as intake, it doesnt work so well like that


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 9, 2017)

Pro tip: don't delid your fingertips either

Temps look good, but I've literally NEVER seen 91 C on my Ivy, and this chick still has her clothes on too, also runs 1.26 - 1.28V on el cheapo Gelid Tranquillo with stock paste under it.

Puzzling.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 9, 2017)

Vayra86 said:


> Pro tip: don't delid your fingertips either
> 
> Temps look good, but I've literally NEVER seen 91 C on my Ivy, and this chick still has her clothes on too, also runs 1.26 - 1.28V on el cheapo Gelid Tranquillo with stock paste under it.
> 
> Puzzling.



maaaaybe because one of the fans were backwards?

before and after was with the same setup, so its still a valid comparison but yeah... oops.


----------



## hat (Sep 10, 2017)

Looks like you scratched up the CPU pretty good. Fortunately, the chip still works... but I don't feel good about this method.

Must be the blood. Computers always work better when you bleed on them.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 10, 2017)

hat said:


> Looks like you scratched up the CPU pretty good.


Better way to delid would be one of these from Rockit Cool. https://rockitcool.myshopify.com/

Saves you from this type of damage.


----------



## phanbuey (Sep 10, 2017)

yeah im going to order the one for skylake x when it comes available - right now only in germany.

Skylake X has all the little resistors and pieces on top so no way to do with a blade


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 10, 2017)

biffzinker said:


> Better way to delid would be one of these from Rockit Cool. https://rockitcool.myshopify.com/
> 
> Saves you from this type of damage.
> View attachment 91900 View attachment 91901


The joy of Intel using a thinner PCB on Skylake. 

Gonna delid my 7600K with a tool tomorrow since I borrow one from a buddy.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Sep 10, 2017)

Virgin blood. Should contain warning... some may faint.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Sep 11, 2017)

hat said:


> Looks like you scratched up the CPU pretty good. Fortunately, the chip still works... but I don't feel good about this method.


Here's a scratched PCB.




(full size)

I wasn't careful enough with bending the razor blade that I used away from the PCB and ended up digging a corner into those traces there. That said, I have done a hell of a lot of testing on this chip, and it's been running for 2 years at over 14 hrs a day. As long as you don't break or short any of the traces they are fine.



phanbuey said:


> Skylake X has all the little resistors and pieces on top so no way to do with a blade



I personally would still suggest using a blade regardless of the model, even if just to loosen the adhesive. I can assure you, you would rather be hitting some resistor with the razor than the side of the chip... Even if I've known people who have knocked a corner off the silicon without bricking the thing.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 11, 2017)

Sorry for a little offtopic, but I just delidded my 7600K. Better results than I excpected, done with Dr. Delid which I borrowed from an internet buddy. At least there was no blood. 



Spoiler: before













Spoiler: after


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 11, 2017)

Haven't tried yet the full OC potential, just for comparison for un-delidded and delidded (for the temperatures etc.)


----------



## Mussels (Sep 11, 2017)

I made a hastily deleted comment about the irony of my CPU being faster than the 7600K without any evidence, when its more like "oh wait, has intel actually changed anything in the last 5 years?"

9700PRO's 7600K:






My 3570K






THIS IS WHY I HAVE UPGRADE ISSUES, INTEL


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 11, 2017)

Well IntelBurn is limited to AVX were as the 7600K has AVX2/FMA3, so maybe that's why both seem similar to you Mussels?

Edit: Hyperthreading helps out as well.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 11, 2017)

biffzinker said:


> Well IntelBurn is limited to AVX were as the 7600K has AVX2/FMA3, so maybe that's why both seem similar to you Mussels?




comparing apples to apples, a 2500k and a 7700K give you the same performance in these benches. Regardless of any new CPU features (that probably arent used in the games/programs i care about) isnt it just a little bit sad, that performance per clock hasnt changed in many years?


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 11, 2017)

Mussels said:


> isnt it just a little bit sad, that performance per clock hasnt changed in many years?


No argument from me. 

I just remembered IntelBurn only stresses the FPU. I've had Windows Blue screen even though IntelBurn tells me the CPU is stable after 10 iterations.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Sep 11, 2017)

Mussels said:


> comparing apples to apples, a 2500k and a 7700K give you the same performance in these benches. Regardless of any new CPU features (that probably arent used in the games/programs i care about) isnt it just a little bit sad, that performance per clock hasnt changed in many years?


Probably just down to intel investing more in other parts of the architecture. You have to understand that these chips are now so workload optimised, they have different parts for different tasks and intel (and AMD) will only push extra IPC into the ones that make a meaningful difference.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 11, 2017)

Weird since some people say that HT is bad for IBT 

Well, 4.8GHz now and 777cb best so far. I want to break that 800pts.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 11, 2017)

9700 Pro said:


> Weird since some people say that HT is bad for IBT
> 
> Well, 4.8GHz now and 777cb best so far. I want to break that 800pts.



oh HT is bad for IBT - on my i7 i get quite a hit with it on vs off. I think that hit gets reduced in newer chips, but on ivy/sandy it definitely does.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 11, 2017)

9700 Pro said:


> Weird since some people say that HT is bad for IBT


Well maybe HT doesn't do anything after all. No tricks on my end.


----------

